# Canister Question



## RazorSharp (May 3, 2003)

Hi, I am new to this forum and have learned so much since I started visiting this site. But anyways, I am planning on getting a Eheim canister filter and need some feedback on which model to get. I have a 55 gallon tank with a AC300. I was going to get another AC500 but it wont fit in the back of my tank. Any help will be a







ppreciated, thanks.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

For a 55 with the AC, I would go with the 2215. It is a great filter with plenty of room for media, and is rated for a 75 which is good for piranhas and also if you ever decide to upgrade.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

grosse gurke said:


> For a 55 with the AC, I would go with the 2215. It is a great filter with plenty of room for media, and is rated for a 75 which is good for piranhas and also if you ever decide to upgrade.










Good Info!!

When I used to have a 55 gal, I used an UGF combined with a Magnum 350. I dont recommend UGF (my opinion) but upgrade to an AC 400 and a canister would be more then sufficient. If you can buy the best from your dollar, then get the Eheim. If on a budget, get the Magnum 350


----------



## RazorSharp (May 3, 2003)

Ok so far I've narrowed it down to the Eheim 2215 and 2026. Anybody had any experience with these models. Would 250 gph be ok?


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

GPH is always much slower in a canaster, they are primarily use for bio filtration. Either filter would be fine.


----------



## RazorSharp (May 3, 2003)

Would a Eheim 2028 be ok for my tank? I found one on ebay for $169. It cost about the same as the Eheim 2026 online.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...&category=20758


----------



## RedShoal (May 3, 2003)

Big Als Online has EHEIM 2028 PROFESSIONEL II FILTER for $199 With media, I think this is a good deal.

My favorite is EHEIM WET/DRY FILTER 2229- PLUS KIT for $219 with media, which is a great deal considering the cost of the media itself. I have 3 of these filters from Big Als.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

RazorSharp said:


> Would a Eheim 2028 be ok for my tank? I found one on ebay for $169. It cost about the same as the Eheim 2026 online.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...&category=20758


 The Eheim 2028 would be fine and sufficient in your tank, especially if your planning to go and upgrade anytime soon in the future. For extra more $$ get yourself a Eheim Pro II, even way better investment.


----------

